# Evolution of War (Endwar/WH40k)



## JonasGrant (Sep 27, 2011)

(A/N: I thought this might interest you guys, although it's a crossover. 
Basic concept: Some God is bored and decide to pop in an alternate reality to toss the solar system near the edge of the 40K galaxy.
Don't get me wrong, I'm still going to write Reaper, but I wanted to try something else...
So, let's see how we'd do in the 40k verse!)

*2016 - THE END OF CHEAP OIL*
Nuclear terrorism in Saudi Arabia kills 6 million and cripples the world’s oil supply. The world is seized by an energy crisis of catastrophic proportions that sees many governments struggling to maintain civil and economic order. “Energy security” becomes the explicit priority of governments around the world. 

*2017 - THE END OF NUCLEAR WAR*
The historic S.L.A.M.S. (Space-Land-Air Missile Shield) treaty is ratified by the United States and Europe. The Joint US-European missile shield goes live. 
Strategic nuclear war has been rendered impossible. On both sides of the Atlantic, crowds celebrate the advent of a new age of peace and security.

*2017 – 2020 - THE RISE OF THE MOTHERLAND*
Now the world's number-one supplier of crude oil and natural gas, Russia pours its flooding petrodollars into its greatest arms buildup since the Cold War. 

*BIRTH OF THE EUROPEAN FEDERATION *
In response to the ongoing energy crisis, nearly all of the European Union’s member states ratify the European Constitution and unite as a single national entity known as The European Federation (EF), with a population and GNP greater than the United States. 
The United Kingdom declines federation, but retains close economic and diplomatic ties.

*ARMS RACE*
The international community – Europe in particular - responds with outrage when the U.S. launches its first kinetic bombardment satellites in orbit. The European Federation starts launching its own weaponised satellite systems. 
Both superpowers are locked in a spiraling arms race in space. By the end of 2019, each has put a dozen ground-effect weapons satellites into orbit.

*2020 - AMERICAN SPACE SUPREMACY*
The United States begins assembling the "Freedom Star," a military space station to house a battalion of rapid-response "orbital marines". International reaction to this “American Aircraft Carrier in Space” is very negative. Despite international protests, the US vows to go forward with the launch of Freedom Star modules as scheduled.

*March 3rd, 2020
*European Federation uplink sites in the "lawless zone," where Croatia used to be, were attacked by an as-yet unidentified group of terrorists from a beached cargo ship. They were repulsed by EF Enforcers Corps forces. During the battle, the EF attempted to gain access to the cargo ship that the terrorists used but the ship was destroyed before they could gain access. 

*April 4th, 2020*
After the final module of the Freedom Star was set to launch from Kennedy Space Center amid international outcry, the same group of terrorists attacked the module and attempted to destroy it, using the same methods as the Croatian attack. Once again they were repulsed by the United States Joint Strike Force as reports of yet another terrorist attack came in, this time of an assault on the Rozenburg petrol plant in The Netherlands. After being defeated by EFEC forces, the terrorists identifed themselves as the "Forgotten Army" comprised of people from a collection of failed states in the Balkans, Africa and South America. Following a final terrorist attack, this time on a Russian power plant near Minsk, the US finds "conclusive evidence" that the European Federation's defense minister, François Pulain, funded the Forgotten Army with modern military equipment. They sent a black-ops team to abduct him while he inspects the Copenhagen uplink network, but an anonymous call by Russia informs Danish police and together with EFEC forces trap the team in one of the uplinks.

*April 7th, 2020
*The US crashed Copenhagen's uplinks and sent in JSF units to rescue the trapped team. The US successfully repelled the EFEC's first attack, but European forces were able to counter-attack and reboot Copenhagen's uplinks in their favor, forcing the JSF forces to surrender and allowed US safe passage back. 
While emergency peace talks were held in London, it was revealed that Russia funded the Forgotten Army's attacks as well as planting the evidence against Pulain, citing the need to keep the EF and the US from uniting in order to take Russia's oil. 
To ensure that war was sparked between the two powers, elements of the Spetsnaz Guard Brigade embark on a covert operation to upload a virus into the European SLAMS network at the Rovaniemi air base in Finland. The virus causes an E.F. orbital laser satellite to shoot down the new Freedom Star module during lift off, thinking it to be an ICBM. 

The entire crew was killed, and news reports blaming problems from "Malfunction" to "Terrorist Hijacking" to "E.F. Satellite." This final act started a war between the two powers. 

Russia initially joined the U.S. under the guise of "aiding it in its crusade against Europe" and invades E.F. controlled Poland, but the United States saw this as an attempt to reform the Eastern Bloc and attacks Russia. World War 3 had begun.

*October 9th, 2020 *
The War ends brutally when a gigantic object appears in orbit. Its inhabitants, superhuman beings, invade Earth in the name of ‘the Emperor’.

They are calling themselves Ultramarines.

The JSF, EFEC and Spetsnaz join forces, forming the ISA; the International Security Alliance. The Spetsnaz are providing raw power, the EFEC supplying advanced technology and the JSF handling subversive warfare. They are joined by China, the New Commonwealth, Canada, India, Japan, Australia and any other country possessing an organized government. The war goes badly at first, but innovations are quickly made using captured technology, allowing for the fast improvement of existing technology. That year, the Ultramarine force is massacred to the last man, hunted down restlessly across Siberia and Canada by Spetsnaz Wolves and pushed out of urban areas by EFEC Kommados only to find themselves ambushed by Ghosts at every attempts they make to regain territory. Meanwhile, their ship, and all reinforcements that attempts to land on Earth, are shot down by repurposed kinetic rods and high-energy lasers, Improved Strike Fighters punishing any landing craft and the S.L.A.M.S. network making all orbital bombardment useless.

*September 19th, 2022*
The world has maintained an uneasy peace, its eyes turned to the sky in wait for round two. This time, however, they are ready; their equipment, although still using the same designs, are years ahead of what they used to be. Infantry weapons now rival previous anti-armor equipment and the vehicles have become so resilient, thanks to new alloy, Russian gunship pilots take to ramming enemy craft out of the sky.

A simple matter of munitions and correct adjustment... Knowing technology would not be enough, new solutions were found; Most Spetsnaz have willingly undergone invasive surgeries to make them faster, tougher and stronger, the EFEC has developed a technology allowing for retrieval of a soldiers memories for implantation on a cloned body, while the JSF developed stealth systems beyond anything the world has ever seen, pun intended. Both group soon take to using extremely advanced combat exoskeletons, effectively turning their soldiers into walking F-16s.

The discovery that Russia was behind the war all along and its new role in the ISA forced the General Sergei Izotov to resign his post as leader of the Spetsnaz, promoting a more trustworthy commander in his place; former Rainbow operator Arkadi Novikov.

In the middle of all this, the newly promoted Colonel Viktor Sokolov, leader of the 17th Tactical Spetsnaz battalion, has been tasked with moping up Forgotten Army units in Africa, effectively making his battalion the only force on the planet still engaged in combat.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Interesting. I assume this is the lead in to your story? I look forward to seeing what you do next.


----------



## Byrnz (Jan 5, 2012)

its got a feeling of a diary more than a story personally i can see the way you are doing this working very well

if you are interested i would say write alot of short stroies for this each stroy a follow up t the next


----------



## JonasGrant (Sep 27, 2011)

Actually, the last sentence introduces the Spetsnaz colonel that will be the protegonist of the story, but I might add more POVs to this. Like Sam Leo Fisher's xD


----------

